# good noise pollution



## philaphire (Nov 14, 2007)

So the other day I hear the buzz of chainsaws and the roar of a chipper on the street behind me and of course I have to go investigate.  Big oak tree coming down, I ask the guy what's going to happen with the wood - he asks me if I want it.... Next thing I know there's a crane truck in my driveway and below is the result.  I hope I didn't bite off more than I can chew!


----------



## philaphire (Nov 14, 2007)

I can't seem to add more pics even with using a different reply


----------



## Corie (Nov 14, 2007)

Holy COW that's a big tree.


----------



## DiscoInferno (Nov 14, 2007)

philaphire said:
			
		

> So the other day I hear the buzz of chainsaws and the roar of a chipper on the street behind me and of course I have to go investigate.  Big oak tree coming down, I ask the guy what's going to happen with the wood - he asks me if I want it.... Next thing I know there's a crane truck in my driveway and below is the result.  I hope I didn't bite off more than I can chew!



Looks like fun to me!

Whenever I hear a chainsaw or a chipper in the distance I'm like Pavlov's dog with the bell.  Well, I don't salivate, exactly.  But you get the idea.  But around here it can be hard to find the source.


----------



## babalu87 (Nov 14, 2007)

WOW
Are you keeping that wood in a different pile? I would be interesting to see how much it is.
I cut one down that ended up being a shade under a full cord, that looks like much more.


----------



## Corey (Nov 14, 2007)

Looks like maybe a Pin Oak?  Nice score for having it dumped only a few feet from your wood pile!


----------



## Eric Johnson (Nov 14, 2007)

philaphire said:
			
		

> I hope I didn't bite off more than I can chew!



If you're like most of us, phil, you'll find a way to chew. Beautiful looking wood.


----------



## philaphire (Nov 14, 2007)

finally getting around to trying to post more pics again....  As you can see by the saw dust, the tree co was nice enough to saw up the 3 foot diameter log into rounds.  I already split the one on the ground in half then quartered the one half.  It's kinda fun to see such big wood just come apart!


----------



## Eric Johnson (Nov 15, 2007)

Pretty nice guys. The last time I got wood from a tree service taking down a neighbor's tree, I had to pay for it.


----------



## eba1225 (Nov 15, 2007)

WOW, that is nice.  

And yes I am the same way a Pavlov's dog, when I hear a chipper and chainsaw running in the distance.


----------



## kevinmoelk (Nov 15, 2007)

Nice score


----------



## timfromohio (Nov 15, 2007)

Excellent score - looks like you are set for this season and next  Have fun splitting.  As an aside, I'm glad to see that there are other people out there who get as excited over free wood as me.  It's almost addictive


----------



## glassmanjpf (Jan 23, 2008)

I'd take that anyday!  Nice work


----------



## WarmGuy (Jan 26, 2008)

You may find this link useful in estimating how much you'll get from that (cords/tree based on trunk diameter):

http://extension.unh.edu/Forestry/Docs/firewood.pdf


----------



## RedRanger (Jan 27, 2008)

Any wood for free is a feast!!   Enjoy :coolsmile:


----------

